# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris in the Fall!

## Valerie

So I suppose it makes more sense to start a new thread since our trip is now in November rather than February! It's exciting that several others on the forum are heading there as well in the coming months. I just finished booking our day in the Champagne region and I'm so excited I had to share. We'll be taking the train to Reims, touring Veuve Clicquot in the morning, lunch at Le Parc, and ending with a tour of Pommery in the afternoon! If anyone has been to Reims any advice/recommendations on our day are welcome :)

Right now our only other day that is set in stone is seeing a ballet at the Palais Garnier. We're planning to play most other days by ear though we will also spend one day touring Versailles. I'm also looking into the Champagne tea at the Hotel Daniel. Again any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

----------


## bto

I love Paris in November and you will too, no doubt.  I'm sure you're going to see the major sites.  Don't miss going to the top of the Eiffel Tower just before dark. See the view when there's still daylight and then at dark.  Spectacular.  There's absolutely so much to see you won't get it all in, so just enjoy walking the city and seeing the sights and wandering into the cafés.  My favorites....Les Invalides and the Musée de l'Armée, the Marais, Opéra Garner, the Louvre, seeing the city from a bateau-mouche excursion boat, Arc de Triomphe, Montmartre, Le Panthéon...off the top of my head.  If you're over in the 4th the Hotel de Ville is a magnificent building. 
In which arrondissement will you be staying?  How much time in Paris do you have?

----------


## KevinS

> I just finished booking our day in the Champagne region and I'm so excited I had to share. We'll be taking the train to Reims, touring Veuve Clicquot in the morning, lunch at Le Parc, and ending with a tour of Pommery in the afternoon!



Oh, Valerie!  Color me envious!  Enjoy!

----------


## Valerie

> I love Paris in November and you will too, no doubt.  I'm sure you're going to see the major sites.  Don't miss going to the top of the Eiffel Tower just before dark. See the view when there's still daylight and then at dark.  Spectacular.  There's absolutely so much to see you won't get it all in, so just enjoy walking the city and seeing the sights and wandering into the cafés.  My favorites....Les Invalides and the Musée de l'Armée, the Marais, Opéra Garner, the Louvre, seeing the city from a bateau-mouche excursion boat, Arc de Triomphe, Montmartre, Le Panthéon...off the top of my head.  If you're over in the 4th the Hotel de Ville is a magnificent building. 
> In which arrondissement will you be staying?  How much time in Paris do you have?



We'll be staying in the 7th and will have 7 full days including our arrival. We definitely plan to spend some time wandering and taking everything in! I believe we will also purchase a Paris Museum Pass.

----------


## Valerie

> Oh, Valerie!  Color me envious!  Enjoy!



Kevin, I have to say I think our Reims day is the one I'm most looking forward to-specially since it will be our first time to dine in a Michelin restaurant!

----------


## JEK

Last trip we stayed in Georges V. Le Cinq is a 2 star.

----------


## GramChop

Great idea to start a new thread, Valerie.  I don't have any advice to offer, but I will certainly take advantage of what others give you.  I've started following several folks (photographers, bloggers, etc.) on Instagram and Pintrest and have gleaned some neat tips from them.  

Your trip to VC sounds downright DREAMY!  I've just added it to my short list.  

Are you going the hotel or apartment route?  I think I've all but decided on an apartment, just not sure where yet.  I recently watched "Midnight in Paris" and "Before Sunset" just to see the sights.  I've been thinking non-stop of Paris!

----------


## stbartshopper

The tourism is still low in Nov. and you will do better than in Feb. temp wise. We are envious!

----------


## Valerie

I would love to do Le Cinq but I think that one is out of our budget this time. I'm sure there will be a next time though!

We are doing an apartment through Paris Perfect. We're excited to have a bit more of a 'local' experience with going to markets and cooking a bit with all the wonderful ingredients at our fingertips! I've seen 'Midnight in Paris' and loved it. I guess I need to check out 'Before Sunset' now :)

----------


## GramChop

Well, there's another Paris Perfect user!  I'm pretty much sold on using them, myself!  

Check out "Before Sunrise" first, then "Before Sunset" and end with "Before Midnight"...a trilogy by Richard Linklater starring Julie Delpy and Ethan Hawke.  Enjoyable..!

----------

